# 6000 Mile 28d Trip Report



## tuatua (Nov 4, 2013)

My wife & I just completed a 6,000-mile trip over 30 days in our 2015 X3 28d and I thought I’d post my impressions. Our trip took us from western NC to Glacier, Yellowstone, Grand Teton, and Rocky Mountain National Parks.

We found the 28d to be a great travel car. Plenty of room for all our junk and it easily handled all the gravel and rough roads we drove. We have standard seats with lumbar support and were totally comfortable on two 11-hour days in the car.

Average mpg for 5,999 miles was 35.9 (all in Comfort) with an average speed of 54.9 mph. Best mpg for a tank was 41.2 in Yellowstone; park speed limit is 45 mph and although high altitude (7-8,000 feet) it is relatively flat. Also had two tanks at 38.8 and 37.9 mpg when the interstate speed limit was 65 and we cruised at 70. Worst tank was 27.8 mpg across North Dakota and Montana; interstate speed limit was 80 and we cruised at 85-88 mph. Found mpg really takes a hit in the 28d above 80 mph. Note, all mpg figures from Fuelly.

Never felt the 28d was underpowered on the trip. It easily compensated for the altitude – even at 12,184 feet on Trail Ridge Road in Rocky Mountain National Park. IMO, steering feel is much improved in the 2015 X3 compared to our previous 3-series BMW. Even on mountain roads, I didn’t feel the need to use Sport to “tighten” up the steering.

Overall, a great once-in-a-lifetime trip made even more enjoyable by the quality of our ride.


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

Congrats on a wonderful trip, and thanks for sharing! I'm headed from Denver to Boston in my 328d in a couple of weeks.  I love road trips and am really looking forward to this one because this car is so comfortable on the highway.

When you came out the east side of Rocky Mountain National Park, hopefully you came through the town of Lyons and stopped at the Spirit Hound distillery. They have the finest gin I've ever tasted, and I normally don't like gin.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Ruggernaut (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounds like a great trip. My wife and I took a 2500 mile trip with the same results. 45+ mpg for the trip and no comfort issues with the ride or seats in our 328d. 

It's no wonder the Europeans love them some diesel. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

tuatua-
Nice trip! How many miles were on the car at the beginning of the trip?


----------



## tuatua (Nov 4, 2013)

d geek said:


> tuatua-
> Nice trip! How many miles were on the car at the beginning of the trip?


We had 2800 miles on the car. Did a PCD the end of June, so expect to be getting our 10000 mile service the end of Oct after only having the car 4 months


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

So you're still breaking it in. Your fuel economy should get better and better.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats! The 28d in any form is a great road trip car.


----------



## windsearcher (Oct 17, 2014)

thanks for the review and insight!! -- Had wondered how the X3d would do for MPG. That is great mileage on the trip, and you are definitely right..... highway speeds of 80+ definitely don't help the mpg much do they? 

Good luck with the car. We may need to take another look at the X3.... I think it is too small for our needs though, pretty much focused on the X5 right now.


----------



## hogan.mga (Nov 16, 2014)

*your trip report*

Thanks for the trip report. I'm still on my first tank of diesel so I'm really looking forward to getting it out for a long trip.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats. That's a great trip. I had the opportunity to make that trip a couple of times in my youth however I started 26 miles to your SE.


----------

